# low carb help...



## Becky1984 (Jul 17, 2018)

Ive been trying to follow a low carb diet, and been having salads for lunch but recently found that ive been getting really bad stomach cramps after, my salads are pretty basic im not very adventurous, cucumber, carrots, sweetcorn ham cheese peppers so not sure whats causing it, anyway today i gave the salad a miss made a sandwich with low carb bread and then really fancied some pineapple so bought a small tub of fresh, well big mistake been in agony for hours ( im bot surprised they tell expent mothers to try it when overdue)... any way is this normal.all part of trying to eat healthier???..


----------



## trophywench (Jul 17, 2018)

There's more carb in that bit of pineapple than you obviously think, unless you were deliberately going for a high carb lunch?  Are you taking any medications either for the T2 or anything else?


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi Becky, this is definitely not normal, though I do find that (these days) if I have a lot of carbs them I feel rather bloated & uncomfortable (by a lot of carbs I mean more than usual)


----------



## Becky1984 (Jul 18, 2018)

trophywench said:


> There's more carb in that bit of pineapple than you obviously think, unless you were deliberately going for a high carb lunch?  Are you taking any medications either for the T2 or anything else?



Yep fully aware pineapple not low carb but i fancied it, will never be having it again... im on dapagliflozin for t2 one tablet a day, and i also levothyroxine for hypothyroid


----------



## trophywench (Jul 18, 2018)

Cut one ingredient out of the salad for a while, if that doesn't sort it, put it back and drop another one.  Sweetcorn apart from rocketing some people's BG is very fibrous indeed - the kernel skins come out the other end - I'd try dropping that first, were it I.

Mind you, pineapple does virtually guarantee me 'going' to the loo, it's quite acidic, fibrous AND high carb !


----------



## Badger07 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi

A simple salad is not very filling and is hard to digest. Perhaps you should try something that looks and feels a bit more like satisfying food perhaps one of the following

Have a early lunch/late breakfast of microwave porridge using semi skimmed milk and Stevia for sweetness. This is comfort food, complex carbs that will hopefully not upset anyones stomach.

Try adding a little  roast butternut squash to your salad, again complex carbs but tasty , comforting food that turns salad into a proper meal.

Try wholemeal toast with a variety of toppings, Philadelphia, mozzarella, olives, etc.  A sort of mezza starter.


----------



## Blue (Aug 16, 2018)

Man, I love a salad for lunch. Lettuce, cucumber, tomato, slices of sweet pepper, celery and add some feta cheese and peanuts. Haven't suffered hunger pangs or untoward problems either. BUT as always, that's just me.


----------



## Drummer (Aug 16, 2018)

Porridge might be a comfort food - right up until I see just how high my BG level is - it is just as carb laden as any other grain. Sweetcorn is a sugary grain - hence the name - it is not even a vegetable so if you are sensitive to grains that could be the problem.
I only ever ate the fresh pineapples which had not been cut open or processed in any way and never had any problem with digesting it - I am somewhat suspicious of the cleanliness of the processing - I used to work for a food processor and I saw what came out of the sieves used to remove debris from the raw materials before they went into the hoppers to be weighed.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 23, 2018)

Blue said:


> Man, I love a salad for lunch. Lettuce, cucumber, tomato, slices of sweet pepper, celery and add some feta cheese and peanuts. Haven't suffered hunger pangs or untoward problems either. BUT as always, that's just me.


Good for you Blue. Well done.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Aug 27, 2018)

There is such a thing as carbohydrate withdrawal. Don’t know the symptoms. Like caffeine,sugar etc.. all have withdrawal symptoms. My daughter went cold turkey from coca- cola a few years ago. I remember she was as sick as a dog. Just thought it could be something you havn’t Thought of.


----------



## Cinnamon (Aug 29, 2018)

I am experiencing a couple of what are probably withdrawal symptoms I think.
Have vastly reduced my carb intake, feeling quite tired and a bit shaky, but I know it will pass and I will soon see the bebefits.
Reducing my carbs has been an eye opener to just how many carbs I have been consuming in the past. 
Already am losing weight and my readings are getting better.


----------



## Drummer (Aug 29, 2018)

I add a tiny pinch of salt and a sprinkle of cinnamon to my morning coffee - as I do not have salt with anything else and I have used spices in my cooking for a long time. 
Could have something to do with going to work for Allied Lyons and having access to all the common herbs and spices by the pound.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2018)

So is that the answer ? Salt & Cinnamon ?  More like being active Drummer.  Keep at it


----------



## Drummer (Sep 7, 2018)

Well there is the trampoline in the back garden - but some people act their age, not their shoe size......


----------



## Lisa W (Sep 9, 2018)

I have this issue too.. I have IBS which is very easily irritated by a lot of fruit and veg so i am struggling to swap to low carb.. but I was advised to do it gradually.. if you are used to eating more junk or a lot of carbs then cut down gradually or tummy can go into a shock with the amount of healthy stuff being put in it lol!!.. (this i am just going from experience!).. I managed a salad yesterday for lunch.. but I realise now i struggle with cucumber.. it can be a process of elimination really. Mine was mainly lettuce (a couple of varities) carrot and cabbage.. but just try and see what works for you.. and don't overdo it all at once.. good luck


----------

